# Ontario Meet #3



## esSJay

Well it seems it was another good turn out for the meet up yesterday at Miller Ave Park! (Sorry that Molson and I couldn't make it!)

Ideas for the next meet are being thrown around like crazy so let's put them all in one place to decide on a date and place! 

I'm going to first suggest October 24 or 25th to see what everyone's availability is like.

I heard that someone had suggested an outdoor place in Milton. How does that work for everyone?


----------



## dewy

I absolutely always prefer outdoors, but I also suggested a indoor facility in Miss., the only benefits are it would be completely private and weather would not be a factor. 
If we know where the Milton place is Noah and I can check it out by doing a drive by, we are out there a lot. I added the post regarding the indoor place to the last post under Ontario Meet up part 2, .......you're way ahead of me.


----------



## mm03gn

The weekend of October 24/25 is perfect for us Steph! Hopefully that date works for everyone! Dewy - please do check out the cost to rent the facility for the afternoon...if it's not too steep that is a definite possibility!

I'm hoping PB&J chimes in here regarding the dog park she was talking about in Milton. Apparently is it NOT a busy park - so it might be a good location as well. More details to come soon I am sure!


----------



## esSJay

What's the name of the indoor place? I wouldn't mind checking it out, do they have a website? 

I also prefer the outdoors while we still can, however I think it would be great to have a private place for our group too. I said in the other thread as well that maybe we could save that one for the mid-winter months when our doggies are all in desparate need of a big place to run around and play without freezing their paws off, but if everyone else is in favour of trying it out now, then I am game for it by all means!


----------



## fameb

esSJay said:


> What's the name of the indoor place? I wouldn't mind checking it out, do they have a website?
> 
> I also prefer the outdoors while we still can, however I think it would be great to have a private place for our group too. I said in the other thread as well that maybe we could save that one for the mid-winter months when our doggies are all in desparate need of a big place to run around and play without freezing their paws off, but if everyone else is in favour of trying it out now, then I am game for it by all means!


 
I already posted in the other thread, but I think Dewy meant Doggie Central from the way it was described.

Here's the website http://www.doggiecentral.ca/


----------



## dewy

*Right again*

fameb is right it is Doggie Central, it's at the 427 and Dundas. I know people that have had breed parties (Chihuahua's does that count?) and they said it was good. They had a Havanese party there but my Hav, Scout wouldn't go cause he's convinced he's a MASTIFF.

To reiterate the website is doggiecentral.ca

I will talk to Leslie, the owner this week and find out the cost and how it works, the only other thing is, we would have to work around there schedule of play groups and dog training so we may not be able to do 11m on a weekend it may have to be 2 or 3pm when I review the schedule but I will find out.


----------



## esSJay

Awesome! Holy cow! I'm going to drop them an e-mail to ask about rental rates. I'll post back when I hear.


----------



## fameb

dewy said:


> fameb is right it is Doggie Central, it's at the 427 and Dundas. I know people that have had breed parties (Chihuahua's does that count?) and they said it was good. They had a Havanese party there but my Hav, Scout wouldn't go cause he's convinced he's a MASTIFF.
> 
> To reiterate the website is doggiecentral.ca
> 
> I will talk to Leslie, the owner this week and find out the cost and how it works, the only other thing is, we would have to work around there schedule of play groups and dog training so we may not be able to do 11m on a weekend it may have to be 2 or 3pm when I review the schedule but I will find out.


Awesome! I really liked that place.

I'm up for pitching up to any amount. Mainly because Yogi's one year old birthday is on October 31st, so it would be a hell of a birthday present for him lol.


----------



## mm03gn

fameb said:


> Awesome! I really liked that place.
> 
> I'm up for pitching up to any amount. Mainly because Yogi's one year old birthday is on October 31st, so it would be a hell of a birthday present for him lol.



Awww, Bailey's second birthday is October 17th! We could do a little birthday party for them!! I'm sure all of the dogs would have no issues with eating some pup-cakes!

If we get enough interest, I'm sure it won't be too much per family...


----------



## shortcake23

I'm so jealous 
Wish I could make it... Hopefully next spring/summer we'll be able to attend with Mia.


----------



## chloe920

We'll hopefully be able to attend the Miss location, although Milton would be too far for the kids to drive. But don't let that influence your decision, if we miss this one, we'll make the next one! Especially if it's a secure location.

L.


----------



## dewy

The owner is going to call me around 3'oclock with the price and other details, the manager let me know that there is already a pug party scheduled on the 24th, so we may have to be somewhat flexible with our dates...............


----------



## chloe920

a "pug party"...that would be cute!

L.


----------



## esSJay

Well the 24th is a Saturday, perhaps they have the Sunday available? Or, depending on how long/what time the pug party is scheduled for, we could try for before or afterwards - maybe a late afternoon or mid-morning timeslot?


----------



## asiacat

october 24 or 25 are good for us we would also be interested in going and if it's the indoor place we don't mind pitching in some money....we will go to whatever meet ups we can go to over the winter depending on our swim meet schedule...i will keep my eye on the thread to find out info lol....


----------



## mm03gn

I was thinking that October weather usually isn't too bad - should we wait for the winter time to book the indoor facility? Once we know the pricing, and if it isn't too bad - we could meet up there all winter! 

I'd be down for one more outdoor meet before the cold weather hits!


----------



## Gwen

BIGDAWG & I (& Nyg, Razz & May) do plan on getting to one of the Ontario meets but that date doesn't work for us. Razz is entered @ the Belleville show for the whole weekend.

As well, the meets keep moving further & further away from us. It would be about a 4 hour drive for us :doh::doh: (each way!)


----------



## dewy

*So here's what I found out.........*

It's more costly than I thought, but for a 2 hour private party the rental cost is $150.00. They do have an opening on October 24th, but it would need to be 2:30 after the dog training concludes at 2pm (the pug party is Sunday). , It's for 2 hours. We are permitted to bring in food and drinks, they have tables they can supply and they will put out agility equipment if we want. 
For those of us close enough they are having a Golden Meet Up one Wednesday evening in October, she didn't remember the date and so she is emailing me tonight. Pplease let me know if you are close enough and I will email you the date for the Wedneday night meet up.


----------



## esSJay

dewy said:


> It's more costly than I thought, but for a 2 hour private party the rental cost is $150.00. They do have an opening on October 24th, but it would need to be 2:30 after the dog training concludes at 2pm (the pug party is Sunday). , It's for 2 hours. We are permitted to bring in food and drinks, they have tables they can supply and they will put out agility equipment if we want.
> For those of us close enough they are having a Golden Meet Up one Wednesday evening in October, she didn't remember the date and so she is emailing me tonight. Pplease let me know if you are close enough and I will email you the date for the Wedneday night meet up.


Further to dewy's response, the owner also replied to my e-mail saying that the date for the Golden Retriever day is *Wednesday October 7th*, but didn't say what time. 

It's fairly close for me so if anyone else from here wants to go to that one, I'm in!


As far as the facility rental for the 24th, I thought it would be more than $150, so as long as we could find enough people to keep it to about $15-20 per family, I am ok with that.


Also in reponse to Melissa's post, I am kind of hoping for another outdoor meet before the snow hits. October weather really isn't that bad. Maybe we could push the indoor meet to late November and find a new outdoor park to try for meet #3? Anyone else agree?


----------



## fameb

dewy said:


> It's more costly than I thought, but for a 2 hour private party the rental cost is $150.00. They do have an opening on October 24th, but it would need to be 2:30 after the dog training concludes at 2pm (the pug party is Sunday). , It's for 2 hours. We are permitted to bring in food and drinks, they have tables they can supply and they will put out agility equipment if we want.
> For those of us close enough they are having a Golden Meet Up one Wednesday evening in October, she didn't remember the date and so she is emailing me tonight. Pplease let me know if you are close enough and I will email you the date for the Wedneday night meet up.


That's not too bad. If 10 of us come it's $15 per family, if 15 of us come then it's $10 per family. If we get even more it'll be even less. It sucks that it's only for 2 hours, but that's enough time to have fun.


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Further to dewy's response, the owner also replied to my e-mail saying that the date for the Golden Retriever day is *Wednesday October 7th*, but didn't say what time.
> 
> It's fairly close for me so if anyone else from here wants to go to that one, I'm in!
> 
> 
> As far as the facility rental for the 24th, I thought it would be more than $150, so as long as we could find enough people to keep it to about $15-20 per family, I am ok with that.
> 
> 
> Also in reponse to Melissa's post, I am kind of hoping for another outdoor meet before the snow hits. October weather really isn't that bad. Maybe we could push the indoor meet to late November and find a new outdoor park to try for meet #3? Anyone else agree?


I might be interested in bringing the girls to the Oct 7th GR meet - that would be fun Steph! I will talk to Kev and if he can't make it maybe I can get my sister to come with me. 

I PMed PB&J so hopefully she gets it tonight - I really liked the sound of that park in Milton for our last outdoor meet!

I don't think that $150 for the indoor park rental is too steep - as long as we get at least 8 families each time, the cost would be less than $20 a piece - I could see us having many meet-ups throughout the winter at that cost


----------



## dewy

*As I said earlier...*

I am always pro outdoors but given Chloe920's expereince and my outdoor leash free experiences lately, if we could do it at a larger park where we could have almost our own area, or at leaset be a little seperate I would feel more comfortable. I guess we need to hear more about this Milton location.

Unless I have an evening meeting I plan to go to the October 7th meet up.


----------



## PB&J

Hi! Sorry, just in from school now (can't check the forum from school)! The 24/25th weekend should work for us (nothing's on the calendar yet, so I don't see why it wouldn't!). We have a great leash-free park out here in Milton that really isn't too busy. Lily, Mike and I go there fairly frequently and we haven't had a bad experience yet (though it was a shame when the tornado took the canopies away!). Here's the link to the place: www.[B]leashfreemilton[/B].com (you may have to cut and paste it in)_. _I know they have "days" every once in a while, like Beagle Days or Pug Days or whatnot..I don't know when the next golden retriever day would be, but Mike (vertiman) and I will get in contact with the volunteer association about that. It's a nice, wide open spaced fully fenced park, with benches and poop bag stations and lots of water bowls (but you bring your own water). There's also a fenced off area with playground/play-type toys within the leash free for any kids who don't want to just watch puppies play.  It really is a great place and it would be nice to let the pups have a romp around outside while it's still not too cold. What do you guys think?


----------



## fameb

FUNNY!

I just got an invitation to the Doggie Central Golden Retriever Pack Party in my email inbox.

I guess because we've been there a few times, Yogi is in there system as a Golden Retriever.

So here are the details

YOU ARE INVITED TO DOGGIE CENTRAL'S GOLDEN RETRIEVER
PACK PARTY!








Doggie Central will be hosting 
an exclusive 
Golden Retriever party 
on Wednesday, October 7th 2009

7:00 pm - 9:00 pm

Doggie Central - The Dog's Park
3151 Lenworth Drive
Mississauga, ON

$15 per dog
games - prizes - & more
included


RSVP: 416.412.7771 or [email protected]
no later than Friday October 2nd, 2009
Limited spaces available 
payment required at time of booking to reserve your spot


----------



## mm03gn

Hmmmm $15/DOG??? I think I might be too cheap to pay $30 to go! We're in total "house saving" mode and that is a tank of gas!!


----------



## mm03gn

PB&J said:


> Hi! Sorry, just in from school now (can't check the forum from school)! The 24/25th weekend should work for us (nothing's on the calendar yet, so I don't see why it wouldn't!). We have a great leash-free park out here in Milton that really isn't too busy. Lily, Mike and I go there fairly frequently and we haven't had a bad experience yet (though it was a shame when the tornado took the canopies away!). Here's the link to the place: www.*leashfreemilton*.com (you may have to cut and paste it in)_. _I know they have "days" every once in a while, like Beagle Days or Pug Days or whatnot..I don't know when the next golden retriever day would be, but Mike (vertiman) and I will get in contact with the volunteer association about that. It's a nice, wide open spaced fully fenced park, with benches and poop bag stations and lots of water bowls (but you bring your own water). There's also a fenced off area with playground/play-type toys within the leash free for any kids who don't want to just watch puppies play.  It really is a great place and it would be nice to let the pups have a romp around outside while it's still not too cold. What do you guys think?


I would be totally comfortable there... How many dogs would you say are usually there at a time, on average? I noticed they have membership rates and such, is it a private park? Is this why it is not as busy as other dog parks?


----------



## vertiman

It's a relatively new park in a relatively small town (Milton is still only 70000 people or so). We've also got Kelso, Rattlesnake and Mt Nemo right next door to us, so there are lots of alternates if you want to take your dog for a nice walk, so people are probably a little less inclined to go.

I wouldn't say there are "no dogs" there - I'd say on average there are 5-10 dogs at peak times and 2-5 dogs other times. It's also a pretty big open field so lots of room to spread out. It's a pretty simple park with some benches, picnic tables and trees, but no fun agility equipment like at the Martin St park.

As far as I know, the membership is for the volunteer organization that runs the park, not for usage of the park. It's not a private park as far as I know, it's owned/run by the town of Milton. Just a volunteer organization takes care of events, equipment and mowing the grass and stuff.

Becky and I frequent the park a fair bit, and we have yet to run into anyone with an aggressive dog. Maybe we're just lucky but we've had all good experiences there with both the people and the dogs. Sometimes we get the odd snap or snarl off a little dog but never a fight. I think the volunteer organization is pretty strict about behavioral things, for example you aren't allowed to bring unaltered males into the park past 6mo old, and no females in heat, etc...

If you guys are up for a get together in Milton I'd definitely suggest it, and Becky and I can breach the subject with the volunteer organization to see if we can get a bunch of locals to come.


----------



## esSJay

vertiman said:


> I think the volunteer organization is pretty strict about behavioral things, for example you aren't allowed to bring unaltered males into the park past 6mo old, and no females in heat, etc...
> 
> If you guys are up for a get together in Milton I'd definitely suggest it, and Becky and I can breach the subject with the volunteer organization to see if we can get a bunch of locals to come.


Sounds like a great place, I'm up for it, except for one thing, being that Molson is 8 months and intact :uhoh:... Maybe I'll get him to tuck them back for the day  haha


----------



## esSJay

Cool invitation! I'll wait to confirm next week but I'm pretty sure that Molson and I will make it, and if my mom's dog, Skoker, isn't on vacation at the cottage still, I'll bring him too since he pretty much lives around the corner!



fameb said:


> FUNNY!
> 
> I just got an invitation to the Doggie Central Golden Retriever Pack Party in my email inbox.
> 
> I guess because we've been there a few times, Yogi is in there system as a Golden Retriever.
> 
> So here are the details
> 
> YOU ARE INVITED TO DOGGIE CENTRAL'S GOLDEN RETRIEVER
> PACK PARTY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggie Central will be hosting
> an exclusive
> Golden Retriever party
> on Wednesday, October 7th 2009
> 
> 7:00 pm - 9:00 pm
> 
> Doggie Central - The Dog's Park
> 3151 Lenworth Drive
> Mississauga, ON
> 
> $15 per dog
> games - prizes - & more
> included
> 
> 
> RSVP: 416.412.7771 or [email protected]
> no later than Friday October 2nd, 2009
> Limited spaces available
> payment required at time of booking to reserve your spot


----------



## fameb

esSJay said:


> Sounds like a great place, I'm up for it, except for one thing, being that Molson is 8 months and intact :uhoh:... Maybe I'll get him to tuck them back for the day  haha


Lol! Yogi is almost 11 months old and intact, so it might be an issue. We'll tape them if anything.

I think were going to attend that Golden party as well. I just have to confirm if I can get out of work an hour early.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I thought I had responed to this thread, but don't see the post. Hope that doesn't mean I have a completely inappropriate response in a different thread.

We may have a problem that weekend as it's likely to be when my nephew's 5th birthday party is, but that might not be a conflict depending on day and time of the party.

I'm partial to an outdoor meet since I love the fall, but we will do our best to attend no matter what the location. The price for the indoor place sound pretty resonable to me.


----------



## mm03gn

fameb said:


> Lol! Yogi is almost 11 months old and intact, so it might be an issue. We'll tape them if anything.
> 
> I think were going to attend that Golden party as well. I just have to confirm if I can get out of work an hour early.


So shall we go ahead and say either the 24th/25th at the Milton location - and then we can plan a date in November/December at the indoor place?


----------



## PB&J

Sounds good to us!

As an aside, I looked it up and I can't find the rule about no intact males, just no females in heat. So maybe I just made it up or I heard it about another park... oh well!

(this is Mike posting on Becky's account btw, I'm too lazy to switch...)


----------



## fameb

mm03gn said:


> So shall we go ahead and say either the 24th/25th at the Milton location - and then we can plan a date in November/December at the indoor place?


Sounds good to me! It really makes no difference to us. As long as we get all these meetups. It's fun hanging with everyone from the forum. And I love all the dogs.


----------



## mm03gn

fameb said:


> Sounds good to me! It really makes no difference to us. As long as we get all these meetups. It's fun hanging with everyone from the forum. And I love all the dogs.


Alright - now the big question...what is better for everyone??

Saturday, October 24th

OR

Sunday, October 25th???

My vote is for Sunday.


----------



## esSJay

I would prefer Sunday but I'm also free on Saturday.


----------



## dewy

*either works*

what ever one has better weather anyone with a crystal ball?


----------



## vertiman

We'd also prefer Sunday. Let me check with the calendar keeper when I get home though


----------



## Mad's Mom

No preference here since I'll be working around not yet planned birthday party. 

Mad says she doesn't care as long as she gets to see all those fun goldens and really nice people soon!


----------



## asiacat

we're in for whatever date in october both are fine for us....as for the indoor november meet it depends on the weekend because that is a busy travel month for swim meets we are in newmarket and london for sure two of the weekends and then me and two kids are in florida for one lol....but it totally depends on the date we like to go to the meet ups they are alot of fun...i may be interested in taking maddison to the october 7th indoor golden thing....


----------



## Luci

We won't be able to make this one, but maybe if the next one is in late November/early December we can bring Lucy and join in the fun!


----------



## PB&J

Hi! I met a fellow GRF-er (and also fellow Miltonite!) at the Milton Leash Free today...our dogs looked very similar which got us talking and before long I mentioned the forum and the upcoming get together. He's definitely interested but Sunday would work better for him as he and his pup do Search and Rescue on Saturdays. So one more vote for Sunday


----------



## gerryg

PB&J said:


> Hi! I met a fellow GRF-er (and also fellow Miltonite!) at the Milton Leash Free today...our dogs looked very similar which got us talking and before long I mentioned the forum and the upcoming get together. He's definitely interested but Sunday would work better for him as he and his pup do Search and Rescue on Saturdays. So one more vote for Sunday


Hi guys, that would be me that PB&J met tonight at the dog park. I read about the Bronte Creek outing and loved the shots. Chelsea and I will be there for sure for #3 if it is on the sunday. gerry


----------



## mm03gn

I think there is enough interest in the Sunday to officially make it on the Sunday....Haven't heard any opposition!


----------



## PB&J

Sunday the 25th it is then! Time preference?


----------



## esSJay

11am seemed to be a good time for the first two... any objections?


----------



## asiacat

thats fine for us...we will be there...


----------



## 2Retrievers222

has anyone bin to the 2km loop just left of lowville park

if you go on west side of bridge over bronte creek

another entrance is Britana rd and blind line rd

we could park at lowville cross road to trail not to many people there


----------



## PB&J

That looks really nice but I would personally prefer the fenced in dog park for a meet up like this.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hey guys... mentioned this one to hubby this past weekend. We're a definite maybe!! And sunday works best for us as well.

For those who've been to this park is there anywhere close by to take the kids for a swim after?


----------



## PB&J

Hi! Kelso conservation area is pretty close (10 min drive or so) and it has a swimming area for dogs


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Terrific!! Just couldn't have the pups go swim-less on such a big outting :no: They kinda expect it with get-togethers :


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is being held in Milton ? Where's that... is that close to me ? lol

I know I have the day off

EDIT Nevermind, I just googled it... its 2 hours away...

There's a big park in Ajax that we planned a meet at once (though no one showed up but me and Jen).

That's a drive I could handle but yeah...


----------



## Marley&Us

I am definitely able to come, I live in Milton so it's easier for me and my new puppy..


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Could someone from my area meet up with me first so we can travel together... ? Even with a map I still get lost .... 

Tucker would love to make some new friends


----------



## 2Retrievers222

GoldenLover84 said:


> Could someone from my area meet up with me first so we can travel together... ? Even with a map I still get lost ....
> 
> Tucker would love to make some new friends


why dont you meet people at Kelso before you go to park some are going there also

you just take 401 to exit 25 go south to steeles then take a right then go right on termaine a km or so and you will see sign on left for gate for kelso/glen eden


----------



## 2Retrievers222

lets hope for good weather


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Just found out that my mom is having my grandma over the weekend of the get-together, so we will not be able to make it. I was really hoping too... but my grandma is 100 and I wouldn't want either dog to hurt her. Hope you all have fun and take loads of pics!!!


----------



## esSJay

Lego&Jacub said:


> Just found out that my mom is having my grandma over the weekend of the get-together, so we will not be able to make it. I was really hoping too... but my grandma is 100 and I wouldn't want either dog to hurt her. Hope you all have fun and take loads of pics!!!


Sorry you won't be able to make it, but if I had a grandma who was 100 I wouldn't be coming either! WTG Grams!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks!! She's doing fantastic!! Her body is getting old, but not her mind... still sharp as a tack!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Nephew's birthday party is this weekend, so Mad and I will see you all on the 25th.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## PB&J

Yay! That's great to hear Mad's Mom! Your little Mad is such a cutie! See you on the 25th!


----------



## esSJay

Sounds great! Molson and I are both looking forward to seeing you and Mad! 

You guys won't even recognize Molson from the last meet, he has grown SO much!! I'm excited for everyone to see him!


----------



## esSJay

I think that the following people have confirmed that they are coming or might be coming...

*esSJay* (Steph + Jay w/Molson & Skoker)
*dewy* (Diane w/Noah)
*mm03gn* (Melissa + Kevin w/Bailey & Burgundy)
*fameb* (Allen w/Yogi)
*chloe920* (Lori w/Chloe)
*asiacat* (Andrea + family w/Madison + Chance)
*PB&J* (Becky + Mike /Lily)
*Mad's_Mom* (Cindy w/Madison)
*gerryg* (Gerry w/Chelsea)
*2Retrievers222* (? w/Triton + Logan)
*GoldenLover84* (Michelle w/Tucker)
*Marley&Us* (? w/Marley)
*ELI&BAILEY'S MOM* (? w/Eli or Bailey)


The following declined:
*Luci & RockNRollLucy* (Will & Sarah w/Lucy)
*Arcane* (Heather & gang)
*Gwen & BIGDAWG* (Gwen & Ron? w/Nyg, Razz & May)
*Lego&Jacub* (Sandra w/Geddy & Sawyer)
*shortcake23* (? w/Mia)


No word from the following Ontarionians yet, I'll send out a PM to those who haven't had much activity on here lately to remind them!

*goldengirls28* (Jennifer & Dan) with Keira 
*New Golden Mom* (Linda & Steve) with Rufus 
*z24pride* (Kristen) with Boone
*Molly&Me* (Lisa) with Molly 
*Tuckman* (Mike) with Tucker 
*TwoGoldens *(Nancy) with Shiloh & Spirit 
*Goldilocks *(Wendy) with Cooper & Pippa 
*pawspurrca* (Lillian?) with Oak 
*dogluver04* (Trish & Ryan) with Chloe & Cedar 
*sabby* (Dave w/Cash)
*DanaB *(Dana w/Bridget)
*Jake's Dad* (Paul w/Jake)
*Joe *(Joe w/Kia & Lila)
*admin* (Yung w/Joy) - ok so she's a chocolate lab, but it's still a retriever and we would love to meet you!!



p.s. holy cow look at all the Southern/Central/Eastern Ontario members we have!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Eli and Bailey's mom is a MAYBE - she might be bringing one of the dogs...we shall see!

Looks like it's going to be a good turn out!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I have this day off, I should be able to make it  Can someone give me some good, easy directions?

I get lost sooo easily LOL. (plus I'm blind and can't read road signs till I'm past em haha)


----------



## DanaB

Hi All.
Bridget and I should be able to make it. It will be nice to get to know you all!

Other than the Doggie Central Pack Party, this will be our first meet. Just so I understand what/where I'm going, bear with me while I confirm:

Date: Sunday, October 25
Time: 11:00 am
Location: Kelso/Glen Eden (Milton, ON)

Directions from QEW: 
QEW West to Exit 25; North to Steeles; Turn onto Termaine and drive until see gate.

Hope I got it and find you all. Assume we'll just look/listen for a large group of excited Goldens!


----------



## Joe

So far it looks promising for me. I've no plans for Sunday 25th.
Hopefully weather will be alright and I can make it.


----------



## PB&J

Hi DanaB!
That's great that you'll be able to make it! You've got the date and time right, but the location is actually Milton Leash Free park. www.leashfreemilton.ca It's near Kelso/Glen Eden but actually in town. I'm horrible at directions but I could get Mike to give them to you if you'd like!  
Looking forward to meeting you!
Becky and Lily


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I know how to get onto the 401 but the QEW and stuff is all new to me LOL

Last time I tried to get to Niagara Falls in ended up at the Airport... lmao


----------



## gerryg

Hi Folks,

Cheslea and I are looking forward to seeing everybody at the meet at the Milton Leash Free aka "Central Bark". I clicked the link PB&J posted and was puzzled that it didn't work. It turns out the site is a .com not a .ca, so I thought it might be helpful to re-post the link, some directions and share some local knowledge...

Here is the link to the Milton Leash Free page with directions : http://www.leashfreemilton.com/directions.php

Here are the Google Maps co-ordinates: http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...79.846959&sspn=0.007732,0.013797&ie=UTF8&z=16

WARNING: If you are using GPS to get there, and you are coming from the 401, the GPS will not know that you can only approach from the south because 4th line stops dead at the railway tracks. Also 4th line is blocked at Derry Road and most GPS maps don't know this yet either. To come from the north: exit 401 at James Snow Parkway, and follow JSP south through the lights at main St. and take the first right at Waldie Ave. Follow Waldie until you come to a large traffic circle at Trudeau Dr. which will take you to the right. Take the second right off Trudeau which is Croft Ave and follow it to 4th line. Turn right on 4th Line and the park is at the end of the road on the left.

If you are coming from Derry Rd, take Trudeau Dr north, and take a left at Harwood Dr. to 4th Line. Turn right on 4th Line and proceed to the end of the road as above.


I see that some will also be going to Kelso so their dogs can swim....so here is the Kelso page with directions etc.: http://www.hrca.on.ca/ShowCategory.cfm?subCatID=1414

There is a $ 5.50 charge to get into Kelso, or if you live in the area $115.00 will get you a one calendar year pass to all the Halton Conservation areas, and the pass is good for one car and 5 people at a time. This is what I do. When you get to Kelso the dog beach is not marked as such, but I have had several of the staff there assure me it is "legal" in the designated area.

To get there, take a quick right as soon as you get through the gate and head toward the boat ramp area. The "dog beach" is the area from the flag pole to the big willow tree about 80 yds to the left. It is not actually a sand beach but a grassy embankment. 

One word of warning, there was a bees nest in the bank at the waters edge all summer. They will probably be gone by Oct 25th but just in case, it is on the left side of the beach about 20 yds from the big willow tree. here: http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...43889&sspn=0.001836,0.003449&ie=UTF8&t=k&z=18

This did not stop us from going there as we just avoided that spot. I have a friend with a Brittany Spaniel that got stung about 6 times because he couldn't stop himself from trying to dig the nest up. Cheslea got one sting as an innocent bystander. So if your dog likes to compulsively "worry" things such as bees nests please be careful.

For those going to Kelso, will you be going before the meet at the Leash Free? and if so what time? 

See everyone on the 25th, gerry and Chelsea.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks, gerryg, for all those details and directions, etc!

I heard back from a couple of members after the PM's and I just realized that I completely forgot about *timberwolf* :doh: (sorry!) so I've just pm'd her and hopefully she can make it too! Here's the updated list:

Confirmed:

*esSJay* (Steph + Jay w/Molson & Skoker)
*dewy* (Diane w/Noah)
*mm03gn* (Melissa + Kevin w/Bailey & Burgundy)
*fameb* (Allen w/Yogi)
*chloe920* (Lori w/Chloe)
*asiacat* (Andrea + family w/Madison + Chance)
*PB&J* (Becky + Mike /Lily)
*Mad's_Mom* (Cindy w/Madison)
*gerryg* (Gerry w/Chelsea)
*2Retrievers222* (? w/Triton + Logan)
*GoldenLover84* (Michelle w/Tucker)
*Marley&Us* (? w/Marley)
*ELI&BAILEY'S MOM* (? w/Eli or Bailey)
*DanaB *(Dana w/Bridget)
*Joe *(Joe w/Kia & Lila) 

Declined:

*Luci & RockNRollLucy* (Will & Sarah w/Lucy)
*Arcane* (Heather & gang)
*Gwen & BIGDAWG* (Gwen & Ron? w/Nyg, Razz & May)
*Lego&Jacub* (Sandra w/Geddy & Sawyer)
*shortcake23* (? w/Mia)
*dogluver04* (Trish & Ryan) with Chloe & Cedar 
*Goldilocks *(Wendy) with Cooper & Pippa 
*admin* (Yung w/Joy) 
*New Golden Mom* (Linda & Steve) with Rufus 

Unknown:

*goldengirls28* (Jennifer & Dan) with Keira 
*z24pride* (Kristen) with Boone
*Molly&Me* (Lisa) with Molly 
*Tuckman* (Mike) with Tucker 
*TwoGoldens *(Nancy) with Shiloh & Spirit 
*pawspurrca* (Lillian?) with Oak 
*sabby* (Dave w/Cash)
*Jake's Dad* (Paul w/Jake)
*timberwolf* (? w/Timber)


----------



## DanaB

Perfect! Just what I needed! Will see everyone in Milton - not sure if swimming at Kelso is on our agenda -- frankly Bridget hasn't been exposed much, so swimming still very, very new and scaaaary!

Hope the weather cooperates! If the weather is anything like THIS weekend, we're going to have a great time.

Dana and Bridget


----------



## esSJay

*The weather's lookin' alright so far...*

We are officially on 5-day weather watch!

Sunday: 11C, variable cloudiness, no rain, small amount of wind. :crossfing I'm good with all that! 

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0434

I'm super excited!


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> We are officially on 5-day weather watch!
> 
> Sunday: 11C, variable cloudiness, no rain, small amount of wind. :crossfing I'm good with all that!
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0434
> 
> I'm super excited!


I give up on the weather network - when I was on weather watch for the meet at Bronte, it changed like 5 times in the few days before the meet.... so frustrating...I think everyone should dress warmly and perhaps bring a poncho (or garbage bag!) if it does start to spit a bit...

I like the sound of the 11C though! We're looking forward to it!!


----------



## HovawartMom

Have fun!!.
We expect pictures,though!.


----------



## esSJay

golden&hovawart said:


> Have fun!!.
> We expect pictures,though!.


Don't fret, there will be MANY pictures!!!  


Yahoo, 3 days!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Still wishing I still lived in Windsor JUST so that I could meet you all... otherwise I like where I am lol  I'll live vicariously through all of you and the snapshots and stories that I hope to see after the meet.


----------



## esSJay

Loboto-Me, it would have been wonderful to have met you at the meet, too! I don't blame you for liking where you are, Calgary is a GREAT place! I was just there 2 wks ago, actually!


----------



## dewy

*I have a plan.......*

for our next get together...I know Sunday isn't even here yet, but I have been taking Noah to Claireville Conservation Area (848 acres) on the weekends and it's great for our Goldens. It is not a designated off-leash park, but on the weekends it is all dog owners owners and dogs off leash, there is the odd bird watcher but I have been going there off and on for years, even with my last Golden and I have never had a problem. They have many hiking trails, all easy, there is water for swimming in a number of locations and they have open spots where the dogs could play and we could build a fire and keep warm for post hike or for those that choose not to hike. 
Goldens and Smores what could be more perfect?
See you Sunday.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

heres a link for those that want to check it out

http://www.brampton.ca/tourism/conservation.tml


----------



## dewy

*Everyone has to treat him just like a Golden......*

I'm bringing Noah's little Havanese brother Scout, he's a tough little guy, in his head he's a Mastiff. I can't bear to leave him at home alone, so be nice and don't make fun of his new haircut, especially the poodle feet the groomer gave him, he's tough but very sensitive.


----------



## esSJay

dewy said:


> I'm bringing Noah's little Havanese brother Scout, he's a tough little guy, in his head he's a Mastiff. I can't bear to leave him at home alone, so be nice and don't make fun of his new haircut, especially the poodle feet the groomer gave him, he's tough but very sensitive.


haha poor guy! Of course he's welcome to join us! I can only imagine that there will be lots of other breeds there too since it is at a public dog park.


----------



## Luci

dewy said:


> for our next get together...I know Sunday isn't even here yet, but I have been taking Noah to Claireville Conservation Area (848 acres) on the weekends and it's great for our Goldens. It is not a designated off-leash park, but on the weekends it is all dog owners owners and dogs off leash, there is the odd bird watcher but I have been going there off and on for years, even with my last Golden and I have never had a problem. They have many hiking trails, all easy, there is water for swimming in a number of locations and they have open spots where the dogs could play and we could build a fire and keep warm for post hike or for those that choose not to hike.
> Goldens and Smores what could be more perfect?
> See you Sunday.


We'll try to be at the next one! :wavey:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Sorry, we won't be attending this one. Hunter is pretty sick right now.
His asthma is acting up. I just can't leave him right now. Hope everyone has a great time! Lots of pictures please.


----------



## PB&J

Can't wait to see everyone soon!!


----------



## esSJay

Me neither! Molson will be SO happy to see everyone again! I bet those who met him at the first meet won't even recognize him, he's grown soooo much!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Afraid I can't make it  It's just too hard for me to drive so far.

If you guys ever plan on doing something closer to my part of Ontario (Oshawa/Ajax maybe?) I'd be happy to meet y'all.

I just can't drive two hours there and two hours back.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## asiacat

I'm not sure we will be able to make it to this meet up....my daughter's friends slept over and need to be picked up and we are painting our kitchen so lots to do....hopefully we will make it to the next meet up depending on our swim meets....hope you guys all have a great time and will look forward to pics!!!! and as far as the clairville conservation area it is great!!!! a nice place with lots of trails and open places to run we take the dogs there whenever we can....there is a group of rhodesian ridgeback owners that get together there all of the time.....


----------



## fameb

Unfortunatly we couldn't make it either. We had a family emergency at the last minute. Everything is ok now, but were upset we missed the meet up. After attending the first two, we were really hyped up for this one. Next time I'm sure.


----------



## esSJay

Sorry we missed you guys! We had a pretty good turn out, and may have persuaded one or two other golden owners to join the forum too  They got to the park and after seeing our 15 or so goldens, knew something was up! Hopefully we'll see them around!


----------



## zephyr

Hello!

Since I just saw this thread I guess we are not going to make it this time... but I hope you all had lots of fun  It is super sunny here in Hamilton so hopefully the weather in Milton was nice as well.

One question: Our puppy Oscar is 3 months old now... how old would you guys say is a good age for participating in doggie "meet & greets"? The older dogs we meet on walks are frequently just ANNOYED by his crazy antics... but he does pretty well with younger dogs and other puppies... Maybe once he is a bit bigger? And a better listener when outdoors... *cross fingers* 

Anyway hopefully someday soon we will get to romp around with some other Goldens and their owners!

~ Ali, Paul, & OSCAR


----------



## esSJay

zephyr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Since I just saw this thread I guess we are not going to make it this time... but I hope you all had lots of fun  It is super sunny here in Hamilton so hopefully the weather in Milton was nice as well.
> 
> One question: Our puppy Oscar is 3 months old now... how old would you guys say is a good age for participating in doggie "meet & greets"? The older dogs we meet on walks are frequently just ANNOYED by his crazy antics... but he does pretty well with younger dogs and other puppies... Maybe once he is a bit bigger? And a better listener when outdoors... *cross fingers*
> 
> Anyway hopefully someday soon we will get to romp around with some other Goldens and their owners!
> 
> ~ Ali, Paul, & OSCAR


Hi and welcome to GRF! Oscar is a cutie! It would be great to meet him and you at one of the next meets  I think around 4 months is probably old enough for him to be socialized around other dogs, and once he has had all of his puppy shots. Our next meet will probably be near the end of November or early December, which should be perfect timing for him!


----------



## zephyr

That's great to hear! We shall watch out for your next meet & greet plans in Nov/Dec! 

I can't even imagine how much bigger he will be by then... although I'm sure just as rambunctious...  Here he is being cute, quiet & snuggly with his toy!


----------



## mm03gn

zephyr said:


> That's great to hear! We shall watch out for your next meet & greet plans in Nov/Dec!
> 
> I can't even imagine how much bigger he will be by then... although I'm sure just as rambunctious...  Here he is being cute, quiet & snuggly with his toy!


Haha Costco?? I got that 3 pack for my girls too


----------



## zephyr

mm03gn said:


> Haha Costco?? I got that 3 pack for my girls too


LOL!! I have only posted a few posts on GRF, but somehow several of them have involved Costco!? (I chimed in on how much we like their doggie beds.) YES Oscar loves his chewy leopard & zebra (his cousin got the tiger), and he is indeed sleeping on his Costco dog bed... Hmm can you guess where we do a lot of shopping? :


----------



## asiacat

LOL i bought those toys at costco also about three weeks ago and they are now gone and destryoed!!!! they didn't last very long...


----------



## PB&J

Us too!! lol


----------



## DanaB

Hi All,
Yesterday was a fabulous day to be out and about with the dogs. The Milton park was amazing! It was great to meet everyone face to face and get to know those that we met at the recent Doggie Central Pack Party. Bridget was one happy (and dirty) puppy. Can't wait to see the pics and get confirmation about the next meet.

Have a great day everyone!
Dana and Bridget


----------

